# Typical Newbie (I think!!)



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

My setup is at various places around my kitchen, slowly running out of counter space!!!









Just received a new Niche grinder this week, not used it yet as I want to finish the beans in my Baratza grinder first.

Been in the hobby for some 5 years, however it's only been 18 months dabbling with dual boiler machines and only found this Forum about 12 months ago, so far it is given me some great tips and fabulous reads, we are lucky to have this forum no matter what stage you are at with your coffee making journey, just got to get the milk right using my Profitec!!!


----------



## dennisepi (Sep 26, 2016)

Love it! Any drip/filter equipment?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dennisepi said:


> Love it! Any drip/filter equipment?


Doesn't the swan neck kettle kinda give it away?


----------



## dennisepi (Sep 26, 2016)

It does


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

dennisepi said:


> Love it! Any drip/filter equipment?


You name it I have got it, my preferred method is V60 then Kalita Wave, don't know what all the fuss is about when it comes to the Aeropress, probably me, in the background you can see Aeropress, Moka Pot and a Wilfa Grinder.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Those three way block sockets are great but a straight bank of four or six is better as occasionally the weight of the plugs and cables tend to ease the block out to a point where the limited contact starts overheating.

Its a brilliant lived in set up and I bet you can lay your hands straight on whatever you need







.

Jon.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

xpresso said:


> Those three way block sockets are great but a straight bank of four or six is better as occasionally the weight of the plugs and cables tend to ease the block out to a point where the limited contact starts overheating.
> 
> Its a brilliant lived in set up and I bet you can lay your hands straight on whatever you need
> 
> ...


True. Our local fire brigade come round every so often offering to inspect and advise for free. I let them in to my place and the first thing they said was what you said about the block. They said use an extension with the correct length cable (never coiled), or the other type of multiway adapter that plugs in and has 2 or 3 sockets that hang below. These are less prone to being dragged out by the weight which is when arcing can occur. They also fitted 2 free smoke alarms whilst they were here.

Another relatively easy solution is to get a converter socket that replaces the front plate on your single or double outlet with 2 or 3 outlets, but on the same back box. They're easy for a non- electrician to fit, but of course you need to be confident and competent enough to switch the power off and wire the new face plate in correctly.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> True. Our local fire brigade come round every so often offering to inspect and advise for free. I let them in to my place and the first thing they said was what you said about the block. They said use an extension with the correct length cable (never coiled), or the other type of multiway adapter that plugs in and has 2 or 3 sockets that hang below. These are less prone to being dragged out by the weight which is when arcing can occur. They also fitted 2 free smoke alarms whilst they were here.
> 
> Another relatively easy solution is to get a converter socket that replaces the front plate on your single or double outlet with 2 or 3 outlets, but on the same back box. They're easy for a non- electrician to fit, but of course you need to be confident and competent enough to switch the power off and wire the new face plate in correctly.
> 
> ...


The brigade are quite obliging if plied with a decent coffee







these are reasonable but still suffer when removing plugs...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Maxim-Socket-Adapter-Extension-Protection/dp/B0038LYZQS/ref=pd_sbs_23_3/257-7320505-0877534?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0038LYZQS&pd_rd_r=5557f17c-1c0d-11e9-bb57-2164ec7a06dc&pd_rd_w=XODM1&pd_rd_wg=orSTS&pf_rd_p=18edf98b-139a-41ee-bb40-d725dd59d1d3&pf_rd_r=ZFH0WF3VQMC59ZTZH4KZ&psc=1&refRID=ZFH0WF3VQMC59ZTZH4KZ

Sorry about that, must learn to hide links in a cell behind a word







but to be honest the best ones I find are the row of sockets with a short connecting lead (Fused at the plug and the socket assy) that have the mounting slots at the rear and once mounted are perfect and don't suffer like the multi blocks or even the one above.

Its fair to say electricity is under rated and quite shocking really AND its difficult to see it except in action







.

Have a Good week-end.

Jon.


----------

